# Maven2 Axis2



## mvitz (28. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie finde ich hierzu nirgends was vernünftiges im Web.

Wie muss ich vorgehen um ein Axis2 Server Projekt mit Maven2 zu verwalten...

Eine POM + evtl. benötigte Fileangaben, für das Projekt wären erwünscht, bzw. ein Link zu einer Seite die das ganze vernünftig erklärt.

Danke schon mal im voraus.


----------



## mvitz (18. Nov 2009)

So, nach intensivem suchen und ausprobieren habe ich eine Lösung gefunden, die mich aber leider auch nicht 100% zufriedenstellt.

Was benötigt wird:

1 Parent Projekt
1 Web Projekt, dass der Axis2 Web App gleicht. (Alle Jars, die web.xml, und noch ein paar einzelne Sourcen)
1 AAR Projekt, welches den Webservice implementiert

Danach kann man das ganze Projekt bauen und auch auf einem Server deployen. Was leider nicht geht, ist das testen per mvn jetty6:run oder mvn tomcat:run

Wenn da noch jemand eine Idee hat, wäre ich über eine Antwort sehr glücklich.


----------



## maki (18. Nov 2009)

> Was leider nicht geht, ist das testen per mvn jetty6:run oder mvn tomcat:run


Warum geht das denn nicht mehr?
Weil das WebProjekt und das AAR Projekt gestartet werden müssen?
Riecht nach Integrationstests..
Kannst ja zum starten des Tomcat Cargo verwenden, aber bitte in einem eigenen Modul


----------

